# Babson College F/T Community Service Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer (Full-Time)*
Babson College 
in Babson Park, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1
Working under the supervision of a Police Sergeant, the Community Service Officer (CSO) serves in an unarmed, uniformed security position. Specifically responsible for patrolling the campus on foot or in a vehicle; issuing parking tickets; performing walking or mobile escorts; and working as a dispatcher in the Public Safety Department Communications Center which includes acting as an information service resource and assisting with various public safety functions.
*Key Responsibilities:*

Patrol campus on foot and/or in a vehicle in an unarmed uniformed security function.
Responsible for parking enforcement, foot and mobile escorts, and providing a safe and secure environment at special events on campus.
Perform daily unlock and lockup of campus buildings.
Work in the Public Safety Department's Communications Center as a dispatcher.
Maintain radio communications with police, assigns tasks to officers using proper communications procedures based on safety priority and availability of personnel. Monitor radio communications of local police and fire departments.
Answer routine business and emergency phone calls.
Operate Computer Aided Dispatch and Incident system; enter and maintain departmental records.
Monitor and operate access control systems, alarm systems, and CCTV.
Actively involved in Community Policing by providing a variety of services along with offering assistance and being a resource for members of the Babson College Community.
Participate in and deliver Crime Prevention programming.
May be responsible for training other Public Safety personnel as necessary.
Assumes additional responsibilities as required.
*Supervises:*

N/A
*Education Requirements:*

Minimum Level of Education Required High School diploma or GED
*Position Knowledge/Skills & Abilities Requirements:*

A minimum of 1-3 years of work experience in a service industry.
Hepatitis B vaccination and training in compliance with OSHA regulations; must maintain both throughout time in the position.
Knowledge of modern Public Safety and police practices in the areas of patrol, communications/dispatching, emergency medical/first responder services, investigation and crime prevention, with an understanding and commitment to the principles of Community Policing.
Strong human relation skills; an ability to analyze emergency and non-emergency situations and develop and effective course of action.
Strong written and oral communication skills are required.
Ability to maintain and monitor radio communications.
Ability to communicate by telephone and to field and answer questions from visitors, students, employees, and guests.
Ability to enter information and maintain paper and electronic records.
Demonstrated commitment to the mission of providing law enforcement and security services in a multi-cultural community that recognizes values and utilizes the individual difference and contributions of all people.
Knowledge of problem-solving methods; ability to become familiar with the operating procedures of various Babson College departments.
Envisions and proposes new methods to perform tasks that support ET&A; takes thoughtful risks; and accepts new and ongoing initiatives, objectives, and solutions to gain sought-after results.
Anticipates and embraces change; demonstrates willingness to achieve, acquire, and utilize new skills and challenging tasks; and is flexible in changing conditions.
*Working Conditions:*

Must be willing to work flexible hours, schedules, and overtime assignments.
May from time to time be required to conduct roles and responsibilities virtually or in-person including but not limited to, training, special projects, and Community Engagement activities that must be accounted for and appropriately documented as required. This may be determined by the Chief of Police or their designee.
Regular physical exertion and walking required.
Ability to travel on and off campus.
Must have had a valid unrestricted U.S. Driver's License for one year, and maintain throughout employment an insurable (as determined by the College's insurer's criteria) or a satisfactory driving record; must successfully complete and pass the College's vehicle training program within the first 60 days of employment; annual or more frequent review of employee's driving record based on the College insurer's criteria; and safety training as required by management.
Babson College requires all Babson faculty and staff members authorized to work on our campuses or any other property owned or controlled by the College to verify that they have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19. We have extended our vaccination policy to require a COVID-19 booster shot for all eligible community members as well. Students, faculty and staff must provide booster vaccination information by February 1 or within 21 days of becoming eligible for a booster (unless granted a medical accommodation or religious exemption). Requests for medical accommodation or religious exemption should be addressed directly to Human Resources.
*Additional Experience, Skills & Abilities:*

Should be in good mental and physical condition.
Previous security or dispatching experience (especially in a college or university police department) preferred, but not required.
Previous experience in higher education setting preferred.
* Start hourly rate is $24 depending on experience.


----------

